# Does anyone have thumb pain from knitting?



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't want to stop knitting but it's getting harder with a sore thumb. I was reading a site that recommends herbal cures. I'm not too keen on that idea. I was wondering if anyone uses a glove to hold the thumb tighter and did it work for you? If yes, what brand (if we can post that here)?

I finished a baby sweater and booties. When the hat is done, I'll post a picture. I just have to find some buttons; my button stash didn't "compute!" LOL


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

If you can, GO TO THE DOCTOR!
The cost of a good diagnosis is offset by solving the cause of the problem and by not having to stop knitting. 
Our recommendations may not really help your specific condition.


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with Catarry - I have DJD (degenerative joint disease), which I found out when I went to a hand specialist. Thought I would have to give up knitting. He must know about knitting because he asked me if I knit socks. I do not but I know the needles are too small and would bother me. In the beginning I would have to stop after 10-20 minutes of knitting. I do have a splint or brace that I wear at night. Please do see a doctor!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Yes I agree. I had a sore thumb for ages and it turned out to be rheumatoid arthritis. I only went to the doctor when my shoulders, wrists and hands were sore and got a diagnosis. Better safe than sorry. I wear a thumb splint too and wrist splints - they definitely help and it hasn't stopped me knitting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a suggestion for you after you see the doctor. I wear strong magnetic bracelets on my right wrist. I was getting steroid injections several times a year for thumb pain. I started wearing the bracelet 7 years ago and have not had any pain since. (knock on wood) I know no one believes me, but it is amazing the relief I have gotten. The ortho doctor says he has many patients that tell him the same thing. He doesn't understand it, but knows it truly works. jinx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Please see the doctor first. They are trained to give you the right kind of help. I had both of my hands re-constructed because of rheumatoid arthritis and DJD (degenerative joint disease). This was done almost 15 years ago perhaps a bit longer. I find when using smaller needles I will still have pain. My hands have been the most important part of my employment next to my brain. LOL. Of course I was a super woman and did not go to the doctor at first, the pain drove me and when I dropped my granddaughter because I could not grip anymore, caused me to get the problem fixed. Just like a dropped stitch, the sooner you find it, get it fixed and continue working the happier you will be with yourself. 
Good luck.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

You have inspired me; yes, I'll check with my doctor first before I try anything. I was hoping for a quick fix but I know you are all right. Hope I have luck,,,,,


----------



## stuent (Mar 15, 2011)

It is good that I read this today because my finger tip on my left hand is suddenly hurting and is a bluish colour and it is swollen today and I knit all the time and this is the finger that is needed on the left hand. I don't know if something bit me or what as it just started about 2 days ago. My finger tip feels a bit hard this morning. I might have to go see the doctor if it does not go away.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

I wear fingerless gloves (that I made with Cascade's Fixation) whenever my thumbs begin to bother. As it turns out, my sister wears them too, but she doesn't knit. Her tennis buddies love the ones I made them. the gloves simply support the hand.


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

What pattern do you use for the fingerless gloves that are tight?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I don't want to stop knitting but it's getting harder with a sore thumb. I was reading a site that recommends herbal cures. I'm not too keen on that idea. I was wondering if anyone uses a glove to hold the thumb tighter and did it work for you? If yes, what brand (if we can post that here)?
> 
> I finished a baby sweater and booties. When the hat is done, I'll post a picture. I just have to find some buttons; my button stash didn't "compute!" LOL


Absolutely!!! I have fibromyalgia and it is this that causes the muscles in my right thumb to act up and makes it impossible for me to hold the needle. I knit both ways -- continental and the English throw methods -- and it does not make a difference. I just wait until the ache goes down. Sometimes a bit of a cold pack on the thumb joint helps, and sometimes it does not. When the muscle starts hurting, it also has no strength in it to the point that I cannot even hold a pen. I just live with it and do something else.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Both of my thumbs were giving me hell. They hurt all of the time & it was hard to knit or to crochet. Went to the doc, found out it was tetinitus. He fixed them with an out-patient 10/20 minute surgery each. Local anesthetic. Haven't hurt me since! Maybe it's something simple like that? Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

There are stretching exercises that can help a lot. If you take a break in you knitting to just do a few it helps. It's one of those repetitive motion things. 
But having said that, you should talk to a Dr. first and find out what's going on.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I wear Crafters Comfort gloves to sleep at night and Crafters Comfort Thumb gloves when I hurt when knitting. You can buy them on Amazon.com. I actually read about them on knitting paradise. Viv



iShirl said:


> I don't want to stop knitting but it's getting harder with a sore thumb. I was reading a site that recommends herbal cures. I'm not too keen on that idea. I was wondering if anyone uses a glove to hold the thumb tighter and did it work for you? If yes, what brand (if we can post that here)?
> 
> I finished a baby sweater and booties. When the hat is done, I'll post a picture. I just have to find some buttons; my button stash didn't "compute!" LOL


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, get to the Dr. I had a thumb joint reconstruction and it did help some. The best thing my massage therapist and physical therapist told me was to stretch my fingers as if I were playing an octive on the piano. I do this several times during knitting. The web between the thumb and finger needs to be kept loose to avoid the thumb pulling towards the palm or under the fingers.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I also have trouble with thumbs. Just received cubic knitting needles. They seem to help so I ordered a set. I also occasionally use an inexpensive glove that is lightweight & doesn't restrict my knitting. Hope this helps.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I don't want to stop knitting but it's getting harder with a sore thumb. I was reading a site that recommends herbal cures. I'm not too keen on that idea. I was wondering if anyone uses a glove to hold the thumb tighter and did it work for you? If yes, what brand (if we can post that here)?
> 
> I finished a baby sweater and booties. When the hat is done, I'll post a picture. I just have to find some buttons; my button stash didn't "compute!" LOL


Sounds like the knitters' equivalent of tennis elbow, a form of tendonitis. I have that at times and arthritis in my thumbs as well. I have a splint that I have to wear at times to relieve the pain prescribed by my doctor. See yours and follow orders.


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

I've received acupuncture on my thumbs and it loosens the scar tissue that had built up.


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi iShirl,
Assuming your thumb pain is not arthritis, here are a couple of kinesiology tips which might be of use...I use them for my harp students, too  First, check to see if there's a primitive reflex at play...brace the back of hand 1 (H-1) with the fingers of hand 2 (H-2) and press thumb of H-2 into the palm of H-1. If there's finger or thumb movement in H-1, there's a primitive reflex that's not integrated. (check the other hand too) Corrections/exercises: place hands together, palm to palm, turn 90 degrees, to fingers of one hand are along the heel of the other hand. Place thumbs against little fingers and other fingers along palm; then as you exhale (to a count of 7) press evenly with finger/thumb tips into those of the other hand...notice which ones are not pressing as evenly and do your best to even them out. Inhale, relax; repeat...3-5 rounds; then turn hands over and repeat. 
A 2nd exercise, similar to 2mchym's massage therapist's exercise, but with a bit of a tweak: brace the back of H-1 with the fingers of H-2 and place thumb of H-2 into the palm of H-1; close fingers of H-1 around the thumb of H-2 and squeeze; pressing thumb of H-2 firmly into palm, open H-1 and spread ALL fingers (not just thumb and 5th fingers as in playing an octave on the piano) out and back as far as possible - on an exhalation (to 7 counts). Repeat 3-5 times.
Ask for more thoughts if you like. Cheers


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, I think it is arthritis - I kept on knitting and my thumb finally stopped hurting - it took forever but now I have muscle pain in between my shoulder & elbow but I am not going to stop - I use Bio Freeze and rub it and keep on going - I am not advocating u do this & hurt yourself permanently - u may want to see a doctor


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm glad I brought this up. Everyone's replies are very interesting and give me a lot of thought. Thanks to all...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I'm glad I brought this up. Everyone's replies are very interesting and give me a lot of thought. Thanks to all...


There are two main things that you can take away from your topic. Those who have responded to you do have thumb pains and for the most part, they are all different in their ediology. The important thing is that while we offer what we do for our individual pains and the reasons for it, you do still need to go to your doctor and find out your reasons for your thumb pain and then the treatment you need for it. But we all sympathize and are able to manage our own thumb pains even though the causes may be different. Good luck to you!!


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

I knit and crochet. these days I do more crocheting and,YES..I do have thumb pain. I have a Rheumotologist and have been diagnosed with DJD and osteoarthritis along with Fibromyalgia. I take an anti-inflammatory and I have a prescription hand gel that I can rub into the joint and along the bone. But I have found a different cream that works better than the RX gel. It is Blue Emu. You can find it at most drug stores, it costs along the lines of $15.00 per jar. It has a very clean nice sent and rubbing it in really does help. Also, I have found that there are new crochet hooks that are much easier on the hands of people with arthritis.
I actually retired at a young age because of health issues. I worked for Blue shield and worked with a computer over 8 hours a day, which started the problems in the first place.
If you were a crochet person I suggest Clover soft handle hooks.


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

I had pain around the thumb when I went to the chiropractor for my monthly visit. She saw how I was holding my arm and hand and asked me about it. She took my hand told me to lean back and then felt all the way up my arm. She said there was a knot between my wrist and elbow. Then she just pulled on my hand and the pain was gone! She said when you feel it coming on alternate heat and ice on the arm and hand. It works!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I don't want to stop knitting but it's getting harder with a sore thumb. I was reading a site that recommends herbal cures. I'm not too keen on that idea. I was wondering if anyone uses a glove to hold the thumb tighter and did it work for you? If yes, what brand (if we can post that here)?
> 
> I finished a baby sweater and booties. When the hat is done, I'll post a picture. I just have to find some buttons; my button stash didn't "compute!" LOL


I have arthritis in both thumbs and have to wear splints when pain gets too bad. Seeing the Dr. is good but generally surgery is not recommended unless pain is all day - everyday. I now have three different sets of splints/braces to wear as pain dictates and pain meds to use.
I taught myself to knit Continental style thinking it would help but purling continental made my left thumb so much worse I had to go back to English. Oddly enough my left thumb is worse than my right even though I am right handed.


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi GroodleMom,
Hmmmm, just thinking that you might find doing a little contralateral arm/leg movement (Cross Crawl in Brain Gym language) beneficial before doing a 2 handed activity like knitting. It was your last statement that made me think of this. Elbows and knees do not have to meet - rather, you take them across the vertical midline of the body - so you get as large a movement as possible in the opposite hips and shoulders...always remembering to do what is easily possible in terms of range of motion. If about 10 rounds doesn't help, you might want to find a local Brain Gym instructor / consultant who can do a process called 're-patterning' with you, so that both hands / thumbs work equally well. Cheers, ForestBird


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

ForestBird said:



> Hi GroodleMom,
> Hmmmm, just thinking that you might find doing a little contralateral arm/leg movement (Cross Crawl in Brain Gym language) beneficial before doing a 2 handed activity like knitting. It was your last statement that made me think of this. Elbows and knees do not have to meet - rather, you take them across the vertical midline of the body - so you get as large a movement as possible in the opposite hips and shoulders...always remembering to do what is easily possible in terms of range of motion. If about 10 rounds doesn't help, you might want to find a local Brain Gym instructor / consultant who can do a process called 're-patterning' with you, so that both hands / thumbs work equally well. Cheers, ForestBird


Interesting ForestBird,
Do you have a source where I can read about "re-patterning"? Always have to read up on a new subject before I can embrace it fully.


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi GroodleMom,

Hmmmm. My own website www.peakseminars.ca is not yet up and running. However, you could go to www.braingym.org and go to the book store and order one of the Brain Gym books.

If that doesn't work for you, is there a way for you could email me directly from this site? I'm new to these types of sites, so don't know if that's possible. If it is, I can send you some information in pdf format. I'm in the process of writing a wee booklet for my fibre artist friends, since they have the same issues as performing artists, which is where I've spent many years assisting with issues such as learning, memory, freedom of movement, pain relief, and releasing performance anxiety.
Cheers for now, ForestBird


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

IShirl...Ask your Doctor about Voltaren Gel...I use it on my very deformed arthritic hands and it decreases the pain and swelling and it is a topical not the Voltaren oral medication...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

The base of my left thumb (non-dominant hand) gets very tender at times. I asked dh's hand dr about it, and he said it was probably tendinitis. I bought a set of Lion brand stress relief gloves today and will see if they help. 

Karen N.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

Stuent: Please don't wait to go to the doctor's. It is not normal for you finger to turn bluish color and if it is hard it is probably swollen. GOT TO THE DOCTOR.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have pain in the Thumb Joint in both hands. I went to my doctor and was told I had Osteoarithist in both joints. He said it was the most common for woman to get it in the Thumb Joint. When I went to the doctor he told me not to stop knitting as it was good exercise for my thumbs/hands. I had therapy and not long after that I had very little pain. I still knit and knit almost every night for 3-4 hours. When the weather changes, my joints get a little tender but not bad. but I agree go to your Doctor.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

I have arthritis in my left thumb plus my basil joint has a space. They won't do surgery on my thumb until the age of 62. They take out a piece of my joint and then it called a floating thumb and you lose some strength in thumb. It's very painful and at times I can't knit or crochet. When it flares up I can get cortazone shot in joint. It done under a small X-ray machine in doctors office. It hurts like heck but it gets better after while. It last for about 6 months but I know that'll end cuz I can't keep on getting the shots. I have a hard splint I wear on my hand. I think it looks terrible but it holds my thumb in place and it does help.


----------

